# Bolsover Castle by Drone in 4K



## Randomly Set (Mar 2, 2016)

Last week I popped over to Bolsover Castle just as the sun was setting. Cracking sunlight giving a slight reddish/orange colour to the castle (some bits had to be edited where it was a touch over-exposed and looked too white).

I used to live just below the castle as a kid, and always used to go playing (and sledging) in the field below it.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks good, been once,isn't this where the locals call it 'Bowser'?


----------



## Randomly Set (Mar 2, 2016)

It is... I'm originaly from "Bosa"/"Bowser", raised in the ghetto that is the "Model Village"... Fortunately we moved when I was young enough to change my life from the mean streets of "Bosa" to a "posh estate" in North Wingfield :laugh:


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Great to the see the castle from the air , great video . :thumbsup:


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Amazing footage, and great editing. Thanks for sharing, I'll be sure to check out your other videos.


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

I have seen the Castle in the distance many times when photographing birds or dragonfly on the nature reserve. Your video is stunning and very well edited.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

What kind of drone are you using (looks like an expensive one!)?


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks good. I have a dji phantom 3 standard under the tree. Not up-to whatever you have but looking forward to experimenting.


----------



## Randomly Set (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for the comments guys.

The drone is a DJI Mavic Pro


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Randomly Set said:


> Thanks for the comments guys.
> 
> The drone is a DJI Mavic Pro


 That was very good, I enjoyed that.
Thanks for posting.


----------

